# tang aggression?



## tango (Mar 7, 2005)

I have a 55-gallon saltwater tank with a large dogface puffer, a yellow tang, a possum wrasse, a longnose hawkfish, and 2 small blue/green chromis. I have been considering adding another tang to my tank (a convict specifically), but I have gotten alot of different opinions on tangs' aggression toward other tangs. Some have said that tangs get along with any other fish except other tangs and that you should not have more than one tang of any species to a tank. And yet I have had other people tell me that they have tangs of many different species getting along fine in their tanks. I would greatly appreciate it if someone could clarify this for me, and if multiple tangs is possible, do I have the proper conditions for a new fish of this kind? please post replies, thank you.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would say you have too much in your tank as it is. The yellow tang will need around 75 gallons minimum when its full grown, and to answer your question, tangs can be housed together, but only in larger tanks... unfortunately 55 gallons isn't enough in my experiance. Also the least aggressive combo in tangs are different genus and different body shape.


----------



## tango (Mar 7, 2005)

thanks for that clarification, which reminds me, my puffer is at least like 6-7 inches already and is obviously going to cause problems since its only a 55 gallon an ive got 5 other fish besides him. How could I get rid of him and ensure he is going to a good home? Would a fish store take him off my hands, and if so could i get any money for him since i paid $70 for him only a year ago? he is in very good health and obviously very aggressive and assertive. either way it would be best for him also to move on to a bigger tank.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a good LFS should be able to take him in... probably for half of what you paid, but who knows... otherwise the classifieds on here, aquabid, or my other forum I frequent Aquarium Advice... all good sites to get your fish a good home.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

usually if u give a fish to pet store, they'll take it but u wont get any money. you can basically donate it to them.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

the puffer is what kills you for space! you should ask yourself how big is the yellow, the convict should be a little bigger or a lot smaller. the yellow is at home and will fight to stay in charge. i have a 55 with female & male maroone clowns, yellow watchman golbie,three red spot cardinals, six line wrasse, a yellow eye kole tang, and a yellow tang + one sea horse. they are all one big happy family. they are well fed( because i feed the sea horse twice a day) oh yea i also have a BLT anemone, when it opens it about two feet wide. almost half the tank. what it boils down to is personality of each fish. you could have a dosile clown trigger and a kick a*% purple tang. ( which i do in my 150)


----------

